# CAT 226B -Pusher Size



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a CAT 226B and am looking to put a pusher on it. Currently have a 66" bucket on it, but would like to make it more effective with snow removal. What size pusher can I put on this machine? I have found a used 8' Protech that looks to be in good condition, but not sure that my machine will handle it when it's full.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Laner;1407109 said:


> I have a CAT 226B and am looking to put a pusher on it. Currently have a 66" bucket on it, but would like to make it more effective with snow removal. What size pusher can I put on this machine? I have found a used 8' Protech that looks to be in good condition, but not sure that my machine will handle it when it's full.


It will handle it but.......I'm a snow bucket fan when it comes to that. I had a 226 (sold it and bought a john deere 250......huge mistake!) and I have a 246 and I like the 8' buckets on the skids. But.........they run on commercial lots with the backhoe with a 12' arctic and 2 tractors with 10' protechs. IMO


----------



## Laner (Sep 27, 2007)

Xforce1 -Thanks! I only have 1 commercial lot that I would be using this at the others are residential driveways. The only thing that bothers me with the pusher is that it would require a back-drag edge to clear away from garage doors. I like the idea of the bucket also. What don't you like about the pushers...or like better about the buckets?


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Have you ever thought about a plow with wings. Similar to a pusher, removeable wings and the ability to power angle when the snow gets heavy and a little more versatile. That is what we use on my 226 and it works pretty well. I def would not go more than 8' if you go with the pusher box or a plow for that matter.

Fyi...I bought an old fisher speedcast, bought a mounting plate on ebay, had a welder put the two together along with hoses and flat face couplers and a fresh coat of paint and was done with it for around $700. The plow moves real fast because it doesn't have the restrictor valve but we dont have high flow so it doesn't really matter.
We also have a snow bucket for it and use it occasionaly for moving piles around.
Good luck


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Laner;1407430 said:


> Xforce1 -Thanks! I only have 1 commercial lot that I would be using this at the others are residential driveways. The only thing that bothers me with the pusher is that it would require a back-drag edge to clear away from garage doors. I like the idea of the bucket also. What don't you like about the pushers...or like better about the buckets?


You actually answered your own question as far as backdragging. Also, if you have a major snow, you will love the bucket over the pusher. Its nice to place material where you want it. As far as pushers, I like them on skids in lighter snows but the bucket benefits me more because of getting in tighter places and getting the snow out to where the bigger equipment can get it. I think in your position, you would be happier with a bucket.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you want the ability to backdrag, and angle the plow then get a Kage system.


----------

